# kung saan



## Qcumber

Still exploring the various structures in which _marúnong _occurs, I came across this one whose use of *kung saan* I don't know.

1) Very proud ang aktres sa kanyang anak dahil mahilig ito sa sports kung saan marunong mag-golf at tennis.

I know that _kung saán_ is used in sentences like:
2) *Alám mó kung saán nagtátrabáho siyá?*
= Do you know where he works?

3) *Natuklasán kó ná kung saán nagtátrabáho siyá.*
= I have discovered where he works.

Besides _marúnong kung saán_ seems to be derived from _marúnong sa_ 

4) *Marúnong siyá sa golf. *
= He knows how to play golf.

Yet if I replace _sa_ by _kung saán,_ the meaning becomes obscure.

5) *Marúnong siyá kung saán golf.*
= He knows all (the rules / techniques / ropes) to play golf. [?]

6) *Marúnong siyá kung saán mag-golf.*
= He knows all (...) to play golf. 

In sentence (1), _marúnong_ comes after _kung saán_, and there I am stuck again ... unless it is simply a relative pronoun.

1) *Very proud ang aktres sa kanyáng anák dáhil mahílig itó sa sports kung saán marúnong mag-golf at tennis.*
= The actress is very proud of her son because he loves sports in which he is good at golf and tennis.


----------



## altermind

5) *Marúnong siyá kung saán golf.*
= Grammatically incorrect, you will need mag

6) *Marúnong siyá kung saán mag-golf.*
= He knows where to (play) golf

"kung saan" would probably translated as "where", "wherever" or "in which"


----------



## Qcumber

altermind said:


> 5) *Marúnong siyá kung saán golf.*
> = Grammatically incorrect, you will need mag
> 
> 6) *Marúnong siyá kung saán mag-golf.*
> = He knows where to (play) golf
> 
> "kung saan" would probably translated as "where", "wherever" or "in which"


So how would you translate # 6? 
Do you agree with my translation of # 1? 

1) *Very proud ang aktres sa kanyáng anák dáhil mahílig itó sa sports kung saán marúnong mag-golf at tennis.*
= The actress is very proud of her son because he loves sports in which he is good at golf and tennis.


----------



## altermind

Qcumber said:


> So how would you translate # 6?
> Do you agree with my translation of # 1?
> 
> 1) *Very proud ang aktres sa kanyáng anák dáhil mahílig itó sa sports kung saán marúnong mag-golf at tennis.*
> = The actress is very proud of her son because he loves sports in which he is good at golf and tennis.



Oops lol, yes I agree with your translation of #1. You could substitute *mahilig* with *fond / very fond*, and *Anak* with *Child* since it's a unisexual word.

However, if you do a literal translation, the last part would be:
_"... where (...) know how to play golf and tennis"._

That doesn't make any sense to me. Maybe some other tagalog speakers could shed some more light on this one. It could probably be translated as: _"... where he knows how to play golf and tennis."_

Now I think I haven't helped you in anyway ahahah. I've confused myself too!

#6 was already translated. Sorry if the changes weren't apparent.
"He knows _*where*_ to golf."

My first time here, still getting a feel for the forums. 

Mabuhay!


----------



## Qcumber

altermind said:


> Oops lol, yes I agree with your translation of #1. You could substitute *mahilig* with *fond / very fond*, and *Anak* with *Child* since it's a unisexual word. However, if you do a literal translation, the last part would be: _"... where (...) know how to play golf and tennis"._
> That doesn't make any sense to me. Maybe some other tagalog speakers could shed some more light on this one. It could probably be translated as: _"... where he knows how to play golf and tennis."_
> #6 was already translated. Sorry if the changes weren't apparent.
> "He knows _*where*_ to golf."


Thanks a lot.
Sentence #1 is on the net. The article is about an actress and her son.
Yes, I understand your explanation about #6, but what you say about #1 doesn't fit.
I still think *kung saán* in it is a relative pronoun.
At least, Altermind, you had the courage to tackle the problem. Many just balked and ran away.


----------



## moonshine

Hi just wanted to comment that in sentence #2 and 3, it is better to phrase your sentence like this:

2) *Alám mó kung saán nagtátrabáho siyá?*
Alam mo kung saan *siya nagtatrabaho*?

3) *Natuklasán kó ná kung saán nagtátrabáho siyá.*
Natuklasan ko na kung saan *siya nagtatrabaho*.

As for Sentence #4, grammatically it would be better if you say "Marunong siyang mag-golf." This means the person knows how to play golf. "Marunong siya sa golf." is more like saying the person is knowledgeable about golf.

I'm not sure if this would help...but the term "kung saan" can be used as to denote *where*, "kung" is used as a conjunction. This is true for sentence #2, 3 and 6. In sentence #1, "kung saan" is used to denote _*in which *_or _*wherein*_.

Giving an example for each so I don't confuse you 

1. Tinanong niya *kung saan* ako nagtatrabaho, sabi ko sa Intramuros.
He asked where I (go to) work, I told him in Intramuros.

2. Patuloy pa rin ang milk feeding program  	  *kung saan* ang mga batang kulang sa timbang ay binibigyan ng libreng sariwang  	  gatas.
The milk feeding program is ongoing in which kids who are underweight are given fresh milk for free.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> 2) *Alám mó kung saán nagtátrabáho siyá?*
> Alam mo kung saan *siya nagtatrabaho*?
> 
> 3) *Natuklasán kó ná kung saán nagtátrabáho siyá.*
> Natuklasan ko na kung saan *siya nagtatrabaho*.


When I prepared my post, I wrote these sentences like you. Then I searched the web, and discovered that in all the occurrences I found the pronoun wasn't placed after _kung saán,_ hence what I wrote.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> As for Sentence #4, grammatically it would be better if you say "Marunong siyang mag-golf." This means the person knows how to play golf. "Marunong siya sa golf." is more like saying the person is knowledgeable about golf.


This is a useful distinction. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> I'm not sure if this would help...but the term "kung saan" can be used as to denote *where*, "kung" is used as a conjunction. This is true for sentence #2, 3 and 6. In sentence #1, "kung saan" is used to denote _*in which *_or _*wherein*_.
> Giving an example for each so I don't confuse you
> 1. Tinanong niya *kung saan* ako nagtatrabaho, sabi ko sa Intramuros.
> He asked where I (go to) work, I told him in Intramuros.
> 
> 2. Patuloy pa rin ang milk feeding program      *kung saan* ang mga batang kulang sa timbang ay binibigyan ng libreng sariwang      gatas.
> The milk feeding program is ongoing in which kids who are underweight are given fresh milk for free.


This is quite clear now in my mind. Thanks a lot, Moonshine.


----------

